# CCTV9 for Directv



## Sephiroth (Aug 21, 2007)

I had Dish Network before I switched to directv. They had two CCTV channels. One was for Spanish and the other was International aka in English. I look on my channel guide I got from directv when they install. It said I will get CCTV9. However next to it is said Chinese Language. I am curious is it in Chinese or is it the International version which is in English?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

International version in English.


----------



## Ely (Sep 1, 2007)

There's a CCTV9 that broadcasts in English; I get it on channel 455.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Ely said:


> There's a CCTV9 that broadcasts in English; I get it on channel 455.


Welcome to DBSTalk.com

:welcome_s :balloons: :welcome_s


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Welcome to the forums, Sephiroth and Ely! :welcome_s

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Ely (Sep 1, 2007)

lwilli201 said:


> Welcome to DBSTalk.com
> 
> :welcome_s :balloons: :welcome_s





Tom Robertson said:


> Welcome to the forums, Sephiroth and Ely! :welcome_s
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Thank you guys; I appreciate that.


----------



## Jtaylor1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Same with me. It's part of the basic package. Today as I got settled in my new double wide trailer, the DTV guy installed an oval dish called "Slimline".


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Sephiroth said:


> I had Dish Network before I switched to directv. They had two CCTV channels. One was for Spanish and the other was International aka in English. I look on my channel guide I got from directv when they install. It said I will get CCTV9. However next to it is said Chinese Language. I am curious is it in Chinese or is it the International version which is in English?


CCTV9 is the english version of CCTV4 which is the national news channel of China. IT needs a 119 sat


----------



## jbraden (Mar 23, 2004)

curt8403 said:


> CCTV9 is the english version of CCTV4 which is the national news channel of China. IT needs a 119 sat


I've noticed there is a fair amount of programming on CCTV9 in Chinese with English subtitles. If you want the Chinese language CCTV4, it's available on channel 454, but you need to subscribe to the five-channel Jadeworld package to get it. That package also includes channels from Hong Kong and Taiwan.


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

There was a message on 455 CCTV9 a couple of weeks ago that said the channel was going away in April and that viewers would need to find it on Dish. I hope DirecTv can keep this channel. It is instructive to see the world from a different point of view.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Sephiroth said:


> I had Dish Network before I switched to directv. They had two CCTV channels. One was for Spanish and the other was International aka in English. I look on my channel guide I got from directv when they install. It said I will get CCTV9. However next to it is said Chinese Language. I am curious is it in Chinese or is it the International version which is in English?


OT but your name makes me want to go play Final Fantasy VII


----------



## Jtaylor1 (Jan 27, 2008)

TedBarrett said:


> There was a message on 455 CCTV9 a couple of weeks ago that said the channel was going away in April and that viewers would need to find it on Dish. I hope DirecTv can keep this channel. It is instructive to see the world from a different point of view.


It's going to be removed from satelite Galaxy 2C.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Notice of Stopping Broadcasting CCTV´s programs via Satellite Galaxy-3C in North America


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

Does that mean it will no longer be on DirecTV? The announcement doesn't mention it.


----------



## Jtaylor1 (Jan 27, 2008)

It doesn't even mention about removing the channel on satelite DirectTV 7S. But D* could decide to remove the channel to save up bandwith or even replace it with Colours TV or Funimation.


----------



## ercjncprdtv (Feb 11, 2008)

Jtaylor1 said:


> It doesn't even mention about removing the channel on satelite DirectTV 7S. But D* could decide to remove the channel to save up bandwith or even replace it with Colours TV or Funimation.


They should replace it with another international channel such as DW-TV


----------



## sdk009 (Jan 19, 2007)

ercjncprdtv said:


> They should replace it with another international channel such as DW-TV


I agree.


----------



## jbraden (Mar 23, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> Notice of Stopping Broadcasting CCTV´s programs via Satellite Galaxy-3C in North America


I'm really sorry to hear this. CCTV had many interesting programs about China and a unique view on world affairs. CCTV9 (English), CCTV4 (Chinese), CCTV Espanol, and CCTV Français were all broadcast FTA from Galaxy-3C, and were picked up for rebroadcast by many cable and satellite companies. It looks like the People's Republic is no longer willing to pay to ensure the widest distribution of their programming, and instead has negotiated exclusive deals with E* in the US, Rogers cable in Canada, and Kylin TV over the internet. I expect this means the end of both CCTV9 and CCTV4 on DirecTV as of April 1st.

I agree that DirecTV should replace CCTV9, and maybe even expand its basic package selection with some more varied programming. One possibility might be Russia Today, also available free-to-air on Galaxy 25.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

jbraden said:


> I'm really sorry to hear this. CCTV had many interesting programs about China and a unique view on world affairs. CCTV9 (English), CCTV4 (Chinese), CCTV Espanol, and CCTV Français were all broadcast FTA from Galaxy-3C, and were picked up for rebroadcast by many cable and satellite companies. It looks like the People's Republic is no longer willing to pay to ensure the widest distribution of their programming, and instead has negotiated exclusive deals with E* in the US, Rogers cable in Canada, and Kylin TV over the internet. I expect this means the end of both CCTV9 and CCTV4 on DirecTV as of April 1st.
> 
> I agree that DirecTV should replace CCTV9, and maybe even expand its basic package selection with some more varied programming. One possibility might be Russia Today, also available free-to-air on Galaxy 25.


I truly hope you are wrong, I would hate to see jadeworld taken off the air. that will make a like of Chino american citizens very unhappy


----------



## Jtaylor1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Two things

1. The People's Republic despises us for not being a socialist state. 

2. The US dollar is falling and the PRC may switch to the Euro.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Jtaylor1 said:


> Two things
> 
> 1. The People's Republic despises us for not being a socialist state.
> 
> 2. The US dollar is falling and the PRC may switch to the Euro.


Aside from being way off topic - you haven't a clue.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Welcome to the new folks.

The CCTV9 announcement was about leaving the Galaxy Sat as noted above. I called D* [yes, I realize how silly that may be] and was told they have no plans to leave CCTV9.

If you want to keep in touch with investing in China, I highly recommend Biz China on CCTV9. You'll have to become accustomed to anchors who can't stop smiling.


----------



## Jtaylor1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Ed Campbell said:


> Welcome to the new folks.
> 
> The CCTV9 announcement was about leaving the Galaxy Sat as noted above. I called D* [yes, I realize how silly that may be] and was told they have no plans to leave CCTV9.
> 
> If you want to keep in touch with investing in China, I highly recommend Biz China on CCTV9. You'll have to become accustomed to anchors who can't stop smiling.


Thanks for the info, Ed. Even though the channel will leave Galaxy, it will still be on DirecTV 7S.


----------



## dreamyip (Feb 26, 2006)

curt8403 said:


> I truly hope you are wrong, I would hate to see jadeworld taken off the air. that will make a like of Chino american citizens very unhappy


This is about CCTV... not Jadeworld.


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

Ed Campbell said:


> If you want to keep in touch with investing in China, I highly recommend Biz China on CCTV9. You'll have to become accustomed to anchors who can't stop smiling.


You're giving away my investing secrets!! :lol:


----------



## yjadelee (Mar 28, 2008)

I've just returned to DirectTV from the Dish Network in the last few weeks. At first, they didnt' give us the right satalite and 455 said CCTV-9, but mirrored CNBC. Now we have the right satalite dish, but the programming guide is completely wrong. I'm on the east coast, USA, and in comparing what is on my TV, what the DirectTV guide says should be on, and what CCTV.com program schedule says it should be, its all wrong.

Customer Service at DirectTV said there is nothing they can do, but I wondered is anyone else on DirectTV watching CCTV-9 experiencing simular programming:guide issues? 

I don't know if its a set up issue, a CCTV-9 time zone issue (we changed to Daylight Savings time just before we got the replacement/correct satalite.


----------



## Jtaylor1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to DBS Talk  

You may need a Slimline dish to get the channel, if you have one.


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

Right now my guide is showing New Frontiers as being on with CCTV News showing as being on next. Is your guide different?


----------



## yjadelee (Mar 28, 2008)

Rockaway1836 said:


> Right now my guide is showing New Frontiers as being on with CCTV News showing as being on next. Is your guide different?


Thanks for the reply, Rockaway. I wasn't up at 2:45 on Monday AM to see what was on the guide vs what was on the TV. However, maybe you can answer this question for me, if you have DirectTV, when you view 455 and the program guide says New Frontiers is that what is actually playing? Because on mine it is not. If it shows New Frontiers its playing something else completely.


----------



## myselfalso (Jan 26, 2006)

I am currently watching CCTV-9 and a banner came on screen saying that the channel will be dropped from D* on August 25. This is sad if it happens. 

First, it's fun to watch Chinese government propaganda. 
Second, it's nice to see international news (in English). 

I hope D* gives us another option. It'd be nice.


----------



## flipptyfloppity (Aug 20, 2007)

Now that Murdoch doesn't own D* anymore, I guess CCTV9 could be removed. But I presume D* is getting it for free, so I expect they'll continue to air it.

It's kind of propagandaesque anyway.


----------



## myselfalso (Jan 26, 2006)

That's not what it says on CCTV-9. It says D* is removing it on 8/25.


----------



## oldcrooner (Feb 23, 2004)

I agree that losing CCTV-9 will be unfortunate. Granted, it sometimes is a little "propagandesque" but not nearly as much as one might expect. There is a lot of international news coverage which is generally quite lacking on Directv. Hopefully, D* will replace them with a good international news channel such as BBC World. We need something to replace channels like Newsworld International and CNN International that we used to have!


----------



## myselfalso (Jan 26, 2006)

Amen!


----------



## kw2957 (Apr 5, 2008)

oldcrooner said:


> I agree that losing CCTV-9 will be unfortunate. Granted, it sometimes is a little "propagandesque" but not nearly as much as one might expect. There is a lot of international news coverage which is generally quite lacking on Directv. Hopefully, D* will replace them with a good international news channel such as BBC World. We need something to replace channels like Newsworld International and CNN International that we used to have!


I completely agree. I would LOVE to have CNN International and/or BBC World.


----------



## seitch (Feb 9, 2008)

If they really drop CCTV9 then I'll have to go to Dishnetwork.


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

seitch said:


> If they really drop CCTV9 then I'll have to go to Dishnetwork.


Both the english (CCTV-9) and spanish (CCTV-E) come with AT100 packages or above.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

How does Jadworld come in on a HDTV? I just got D yesterday and pretty much all the SD channels on my plasma tv look lousy. Hope that is not the case with Jadeworld or I will get it for a few days and cancel.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

It's all SD, so if domestic SD looks like garbage, international SD isn't going to look any better.


----------

